# taking the back.



## drop bear (Jun 21, 2014)

Cos taking the back is awsome. In a stand up that is possibly the safest place you can be.

This is a duck under from the clinch to a takedown. But the duck under is a high percentage stand up transition to back control as well. Which I will hunt down as well.

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=NaBc3gXXhbM


Drilled from pummeling.
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=j4SSovNruak

Duck under head arm control for the streets with groin knees no less. Look I try to slip my hips past so they basically cannot hit me at all this move is bouncing 101.

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=5sRwFbGpxrg

What I am trying to find is duck under from a shape up or a punch defence. The method is pretty much the same with basic boxing entries bolted on. Any slipping or duck and weave will pretty much get you there.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Jun 21, 2014)

The "duck under" can be risky. The arm that you duck under can give you a "reverse head lock". That elbow can also hit on the side of your head. Even if you can use your left hand to push his right elbow away from you, his left hand can still push your pushing hand away, frees his right arm, and gives you a "reverse head lock" or elbow strike on the side of your head.

This is a good area to test anybody's grappling skill.


----------



## drop bear (Jun 21, 2014)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> The "duck under" can be risky. The arm that you duck under can give you a "reverse head lock". That elbow can also hit on the side of your head. Even if you can use your left hand to push his right elbow away from you, his left hand can still push your pushing hand away, frees his right arm, and gives you a "reverse head lock" or elbow strike on the side of your head.
> 
> This is a good area to test anybody's grappling skill.



Keep your head up and your back straight and they cant get that guillotine. Yes you can eat an elbow on the way in but it will be a side elbow with about two inches of travel  which is not too bad in the scheme of things.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Jun 21, 2014)

drop bear said:


> Keep your head up and your back straight and they cant get that guillotine.



This will depend on whether your opponent trains "head lock" or not.


----------



## drop bear (Jun 21, 2014)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> This will depend on whether your opponent trains "head lock" or not.




Not really it depends on how you train your duck under. You get this come up with the double leg which is technically worse for getting into guillotines. Which is why a good double leg is straight back and look up.

You try to guillotine with their head up and they just hammerlock themselves.

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=8sKj-GWU45M


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Jun 21, 2014)

drop bear said:


> You try to guillotine with their head up and they just hammerlock themselves.


Every technique has counters, only "ability" has no counter. In the striking world, you can always get a lucky punch. In the grappling world, there is no lucky winning.


----------



## drop bear (Jun 21, 2014)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> Every technique has counters, only "ability" has no counter. In the striking world, you can always get a lucky punch. In the grappling world, there is no lucky winning.




And a guillotine is a counter only against a sloppy duck under. So don't do it sloppy.


----------



## Buka (Jun 21, 2014)

I can't watch vids for a while, but as to the discussion - I've had a lot of success ducking under arms. Sometimes in a clinch, but more so against a swing. It's probably from bobbing and weaving in boxing. I like a standing arm triangle from the duck under. I know folks say the standing arm triangle isn't a great technique, but it always has been for me.

Getting the back is awesome.


----------



## drop bear (Jun 21, 2014)

Buka said:


> I can't watch vids for a while, but as to the discussion - I've had a lot of success ducking under arms. Sometimes in a clinch, but more so against a swing. It's probably from bobbing and weaving in boxing. I like a standing arm triangle from the duck under. I know folks say the standing arm triangle isn't a great technique, but it always has been for me.
> 
> Getting the back is awesome.



The standing triangle is really usefull because you can move a guy throw a guy pin a guy or choke them unconscious.


----------



## drop bear (Jun 27, 2014)

Alrighty
Arm drags as another really night percentage method of taking the back. With a bit of added suplex for a finisher.

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=IlC7snwDPHE


----------

